# Curits Fastcast 2000



## IDEALGREEN (Feb 13, 2001)

Anyone else having problems with the gears locking up on your salters????

I have the Curtis FastCast 2000 300 lb. capacity unit. Every time I run it, I have to get out of the truck and just give it a nudge on the spreader wheel and she works fine. I get to the next job and out I go again......

Turning it by hand....seems to be meshing along the gears bad. I have to nudge it back a hair then forward and It's OK. The unit was bought new last year and started doing it 1/2 way through the season. The motor is closed up with rivets and silicon so I'm not sure if I should yank her apart and grease it up or what.
It was never whacked or messed with. Curtis won't answer my e-mails either.....

Any suggestions greatly appreciated.

Rich D.


----------



## Santo (Sep 3, 2003)

Dry material only.
Try a vibrator.......Millsupply.com


----------



## Pickering snow removal (Jan 8, 2003)

Ideal curious has to what you have that fastcast mounted in i looked at one at the fair this year it was all stainless had thought about putting one in my old ranger pickup what i was concerned with however was the fact that it only has a 300lb cap and like Santo said dry material which to me IMO makes it a very over priced unit the dealer said i could get 500lbs in it but still i guess i would just stick to a reg tailgate spreader, they are neat little units just think curtis has not proved there reliabilty yet by to many of us on here.


----------



## IDEALGREEN (Feb 13, 2001)

*F-250*

You can only get about 400 lbs. in the fastcast 2000. I run rock salt only off the back of my F-250. During a good snowfall, I'll run almost 2500 lbs. out and isn't too bad filling it. The salt bags are right there in your truck and I just flop them over the tailgate and dump. The unit works perfect with the controller and hooking it up, just can't figure out why it locks up sometimes.

Thinking about pulling the rivets out and checking whats wrong with it.

I hope the gears are not screwed up - I never hit anything with it. Maybe it just needs some grease.????

Rich D.


----------



## Alan (Mar 2, 2000)

If it only does it when it's loaded it's not the gears that are binding. What's happening is that material jams the auger section above the spinner. The spinner motor is a bit lacking on starting torque so it doesn't take much to hold the shaft in one spot.

The Curtis is about identical to Snow Ex, which we have, and it has the same problem.


----------



## IDEALGREEN (Feb 13, 2001)

*Hay - That makes sense!*

Glad you posted your message! Have you done anything to stop this from happening? It was fine the first 3 - 5 snowfalls while it was new and then it started acting up! It must wear a spot in the shaft bottom inside or something. I think I'm still going to pull her apart and see what I can do - one less time at each stop I won't have to get out and play with it.

I wonder if I can put something in it to keep it loose? I'll keep you posted if I find any answers on it. OR JUST GET RID OF IT??

Thanks again!

Rich D.


----------

